# got my spider done!!! now to the platform!



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

ok so i got my spider fri and finaly finished up the wood elves i was working on for the last week.. so my sunday after noon was dedicated to the new spider.. getting sick now (dam bug going around) so not sure if ill beabel to finish the plat form tonight but working on it..tell me what you think so far


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Its looking really good so far mate, but I would take the red color up just another notch. Another layer of highlighting would really make the different plates of its carapace pop nicely. All the same it is looking really good.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

i thought of going from red gor to red blood...thanks ill give it a go if time permits


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree one more highlight, even if just on the tips would make it really pop.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Looking nice so far.

I also think the red could go up a notch but also the mandibles could do with a bit more depth. Maybe a bit of a wash back with Devlan and then re highlight wouth do them.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

how large is the base? is it the size of the screaming bell or is it bigger because it looks larger to me?


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

you need to make the crevises that connects the legs a diffrent color, I think it would look awesome flesh color


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

the base is 150mm buy 100mm so three charoit bases side by side the bigest base yet!!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

stevenhassell said:


> the base is 150mm buy 100mm so three charoit bases side by side the bigest base yet!!


sweet baby jesus, thats massive! i looked at your picture and thought the base looked big, but the spider dwarfs the base too,it must be a monster.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

all done took me to nights but man its huge!!


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Amazing job!
That thing is bloody massive.
What's it's armor save? 

Once i can, I'm going to heap rep on you.

Congratulations and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Crap that thing is huge. The red does look good!


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

the armor is 4+ scaliy skin.. it has a crew of 8 so 8 attacks from the gobos and then the spider has 8 st 5 attacks. but will cost around 300 pnts to feild. it has two up grades that are awsome, a light stone thrower that has a str 1 (3) but makes the unit it hits strik last till the end of next turn... look high elves..lol and a charicter mount up grade of a catch wind spider shrine which gives all shamans in twelve inch. a +2 to chanel!!!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Like that you added an additional highlight to the red tone, looks ace now! It is kinda hard to see the details of the platform. Any chance of getting some closer shots of that?


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

here are some close ups of the plat from


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks really nice mate! I really like the goblin skin.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Gobbies looking pretty nice!


----------



## bluemeenie (Mar 9, 2011)

I really feel like going to red lobster and having crab legs now.....



Model looks really good man  can't wait to get mine!


----------

